# New gen 2



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on the new diesel and welcome!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-gen2-diesel-general-discussion/223425-gen-2-diesel-tune.html


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Oz Tuner is working with EFI Live for a tune. Also working on deleting our cars as well.


----------

